# Good place to find donor jet skis??



## semojetman (Dec 12, 2013)

Does anyone know any good salvage websites to watch for donor PWCs? 
I watch crashedtoys.com

Interested in larger 4 stroke engines.


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 13, 2013)

https://www.pwcwarehouse.net


This is an operation that a local friend of mine runs. I bought a Yamaha FXHO engine with 70 hours from him for 2500 dollars. Also bought a VX110 and XL1200 pump for 2300 dollars, just to give you an idea on 4 stroke costs. Basically, any PWC part you may need, he will likely have it.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Dec 13, 2013)

Craigslist or word of mouth has served me well. One of my ski's showed up after coworkers found out what I was doing with them. The parts ended up being free for getting rid of the ski. I doubt you'll find a nice runner for free but a rebuilt motor isn't terribly expensive.


----------

